# Points Eligibilty query



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Hi All,

I am a system administrator with 15 years work experience, but i can show only 9 years on paper because other companies denied giving me letters in required format for experience and i have IELTS overall score of 7.5 and individual L-8, R-6.5, W-7.5, S-7.0

I have a bachelors Degree in IT - B.sc(IT) correspondence degree

I am 38 years as of now

I am trying for FSW visa...but some wesbite evaluation says i qualify and others say i don't

Could you please help in knowing how much points i can gather and if i qualify?
Please let me know if you need any more information from me

If i qualify please help me to proceed further


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

fromblr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a system administrator with 15 years work experience, but i can show only 9 years on paper because other companies denied giving me letters in required format for experience and i have IELTS overall score of 7.5 and individual L-8, R-6.5, W-7.5, S-7.0
> 
> ...


If you occupation duties and responsibilities match to the extent of 70-80% with one of the 50 occupations eligible for this year's program(Specific eligibility criteria – Federal skilled workers) then you can calculate your points as below.

Refer for points calculation Six selection factors – Federal skilled workers You get the below points:

Experience-15
IELTS-23
Age-9
Education-21(if you degree is assessed by WES/ICAS to be equivalent to Canadian bachelors)
TOTAL-68 (since 67 is the mimimum points requirements you can be eligible
You can also increase your points score by 5 if your spouse also meets IELTS score requirements

So hurry and apply asap if you are going to apply since the IT occupation are amongst the most in-demand and there is the cap of 1000 which may be filled soon.

Refer Guide 7000 - Application for Permanent Residence: Federal Skilled Worker Class for more details.


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Thanks sssagi,

I am going through the link you sent...

Have doubt on WES or ICAS..but as per what i read in internet for my profession(IT system administrator) i should go thro WES, please correct me if i am wrong

i read in WES FAQ that document should be sent through courier(in that case i need courier form India as i am currently in india)

Please confirm on these 2 queries

Thanks in advance


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

fromblr said:


> Thanks sssagi,
> 
> I am going through the link you sent...
> 
> ...



You can go for either ICAS or WES.

Attested copies of marksheets/transcripts are to be sent by your university directly in a sealed university envelope to WES/ICAS. Degree copy can be either attested or unattested and can be sent either separately by you or your university in that same envelope.


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Thanks for information

i will get my Marks sheet and Final convocation of my B.Sc(IT )Degree attested from university and i am sure they will not POST it...I will do it myself.

I hope i can get attestation easily, but if they will provide a sealed envelope - i keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

fromblr said:


> Thanks for information
> 
> i will get my Marks sheet and Final convocation of my B.Sc(IT )Degree attested from university and i am sure they will not POST it...I will do it myself.
> 
> I hope i can get attestation easily, but if they will provide a sealed envelope - i keep my fingers crossed.


Need to be attested and dated by either Registrar or Controller of Examinations of the University.
Also the sealed and stamped university envelope is mandatory. Majority of the Indian universities are now handling such requests so I think should not be a problem. But majority of the universities use Speed Post which takes 15-20days to reach Canada. Better to request them to courier directly to WES for which you can pay the charges.


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Today i called my university they say it will take 3 months for them to attest my marks card and certificate(it is their policy/rules itseems)....in that case i am 100% sure they will not post anything to anybody (Canada or WES).

I do not know what to do


----------



## ravikanth26 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi,
From which university, did you complete your bachelors Degree in IT - B.sc(IT) correspondence degree..If it is from Sikkim Manipal University Distance education, then it is not considered..


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

I completed from Karnataka State Open university (Mysore)


----------



## vyomverma (Jul 10, 2014)

In most of the cases Indian Universities run as a Government Organisation in that case it won't be possible to persuade them in sending the documents to WES. What should be done in that case??


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

fromblr said:


> Today i called my university they say it will take 3 months for them to attest my marks card and certificate(it is their policy/rules itseems)....in that case i am 100% sure they will not post anything to anybody (Canada or WES).
> 
> I do not know what to do


You may not have much option rather than visiting there personally and requesting them to expedite.
I'll give you an example of mine. My university was taking 4 -5 weeks to complete the process and send docs to WES. I found that out of this, 3.5 weeks were taken just to encash the fee paid through bank draft. Luckily I found a contact within the university somehow, who facilitated cash fee payment and this saved me precious 3.5 weeks. Another thing I found is that the university was sending documents through Speed Post which was further taking some time in the Postage department. So, I told them that I needed to apply for admission whose deadline was very near and further requested to send through courier for which I would be paying. And they agreed!!
So if it is possible, try to visit personally or send some representative of yours to give it a shot.


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

I went personally to university on last saturday and they agreed to give my transcript attested in sealed envelope in a weeks time....i had to pay a DD of Rs.4000/- that is unversity fee not bribe....

Now please let me know with those transcipts in a sealed envelope what else should be sent?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

fromblr said:


> I went personally to university on last saturday and they agreed to give my transcript attested in sealed envelope in a weeks time....i had to pay a DD of Rs.4000/- that is unversity fee not bribe....
> 
> Now please let me know with those transcipts in a sealed envelope what else should be sent?
> 
> Thanks in Advance


Also university agreed to give me sealed envelope so that i can courier myself....That should not be a problem right ?


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

that will not be a problem . Get sealed envelope from University or board, put them in another envelope and send it to WES. Dont forget to mention your WES ref number which you 'll get when you 'll subscribe to WES assessment.

I hope this clears your doubt.

Thanks,
Zizy


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

fromblr said:


> I went personally to university on last saturday and they agreed to give my transcript attested in sealed envelope in a weeks time....i had to pay a DD of Rs.4000/- that is unversity fee not bribe....
> 
> Now please let me know with those transcipts in a sealed envelope what else should be sent?
> 
> Thanks in Advance


Good. As I was expecting making a personal visit helped things. My university had also charged 4K as attestation fees. Make sure that the WES reference number is also written on a separate page/on top of envelope before you send the sealed envelope to WES.


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Thanks Zizy86, yes it clears my doubt


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Thanks sssagi...ur advice worked


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

vyomverma said:


> In most of the cases Indian Universities run as a Government Organisation in that case it won't be possible to persuade them in sending the documents to WES. What should be done in that case??



Hello Friends,

Get your education certificates attested / transcripts . Ask your university to seal the same and then you can courier it to WES its as simple as that.

Thanks,
Zizy


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

Hello All,

Could someone please let me know if I'm eligible to apply for PR.
I have checked CIC but the education requirement looks confusing (Unable to relate it to Indian degree).

Education: Bachelor of Technology (4 year degree)
Work Exp: 8.5 Yrs
Age: 30 Yrs
English skills: Yet to take IELTS
Adaptability: Can have my wife also take IELTS. She has B.Tech degree (If that helps)
Arranged employment: No

If possible please let me know how much do I have to score in IELTS.

Thanks in Advance.

Regards,
Chakri


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

chakradhard said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Could someone please let me know if I'm eligible to apply for PR.
> I have checked CIC but the education requirement looks confusing (Unable to relate it to Indian degree).
> ...


Please share the B.Tech Degree information
If you and you wife both are appearing for IELTS test then you need to score 6 each and she has to score 4.5+ each in IELTS.

Thanks,
Zizy


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

chakradhard said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Could someone please let me know if I'm eligible to apply for PR.
> I have checked CIC but the education requirement looks confusing (Unable to relate it to Indian degree).
> ...


Also verify if duties of you or your spouse fit into one of the 50 occupations eligible for FSW this year. Remember you need to have atleast one year experience in the desired occupation.
Spouse IELTS can help you claim an extra 5 points.
you can get maximum points (24 pts) for language ability by scoring Minimum 7 each in Reading/Writing/Speaking and Min 8 in Listening.

Try to make it fast if you are aiming for one of the IT occupations, which are heavily in demand and may finish quickly.


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks for the response both Zizy / Saga.

I have completed by B.Tech in CSIT(Computer Science and Information technology) from JNTU Hyderabad.
Yes I do have more than a year's experience in the desired occupation.

I'm the principal applicant and in this case Is it important to have my wife's profession in NOC?


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

chakradhard said:


> Thanks for the response both Zizy / Saga.
> 
> I have completed by B.Tech in CSIT(Computer Science and Information technology) from JNTU Hyderabad.
> Yes I do have more than a year's experience in the desired occupation.
> ...


I don't think your wife's profession needs to be in NOC. Thats what my understating is. Check with others as well.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

chakradhard said:


> Thanks for the response both Zizy / Saga.
> 
> I have completed by B.Tech in CSIT(Computer Science and Information technology) from JNTU Hyderabad.
> Yes I do have more than a year's experience in the desired occupation.
> ...


Not required in this case.
Either one of you can be the principal applicant if your duties match with one of the 50 NOCs.

But as I said IT occupations are in big demand, so try to speed up the process. Forum members are to help in case you have any questions.


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Hi All,

One more query...

Now that i have almost solved my degree marks card issue.
Can i know if my SSLC(10th standard) and Pre-university(PUC) marks card also required to be sent to WES

I am of the impression that since degree marks card is attested ..i don't need to attest and send 10th and preuniversity (PUC marks card ) to WES.

Please clarify

Thanks.


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

fromblr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One more query...
> 
> ...



You only need to get Degree Certificate and Post Secondary education certificate (12th). 

If you have completed diploma instead of 12th then go for that. 

Thanks,
Zizy


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

ok thanks, i didn't knew this.

Should i give attached form also to them to fill?

But i didn't give this to my Degree university guys


----------



## siva2891 (Aug 5, 2014)

the best way is ask some consultants in thios field r u hav to take care of the peon in the dept who can guide how to get ur transcrpts quicker . transcripts will b completely sealed dnt open them post them as such if i remember correctly u need to keep som other doc along with tat while u send for wes


----------



## apandey (May 28, 2014)

Hi All!
After my Diploma in Electronics Engineering (3 years) I had completed my Degree in Electronics Engineering. As I already complete my diploma I got direct second year admission in degree. So, my degree is of 3 years, instead of 4 years.
I want to know for assessment can I have to send transcript of both diploma and degree to WES?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

apandey said:


> Hi All!
> After my Diploma in Electronics Engineering (3 years) I had completed my Degree in Electronics Engineering. As I already complete my diploma I got direct second year admission in degree. So, my degree is of 3 years, instead of 4 years.
> I want to know for assessment can I have to send transcript of both diploma and degree to WES?


Yes you'll be required to send for both.


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Hi All,

I went to (post secondary PUC)12th board today and they are not willing to attest like the Degree university

They are saying to get it attested by any gazetted officer....


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

fromblr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I went to (post secondary PUC)12th board today and they are not willing to attest like the Degree university
> 
> They are saying to get it attested by any gazetted officer....


Why are you chasing for 12th board when it is not even required by WES/ICAS? They only want graduation/PG/masters degree and transcripts for Indian applicants.


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Another member in this forum Zizy86 told it is required..


----------



## bob_1982 (Aug 3, 2014)

i also enquired from agent and he says we required to get attested higher qualification like B.E 
no need for 12th or 10th attestation

senior members pl. correct if i am worng


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

My agents suggested me for 12th standard transcripts or attestation. But luckily after 10th grade i joined diploma and then degree . Thats why 12th was chalked out for me. It will be great if senior member suggests you on this. 

Thanks,
Zizy


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

fromblr said:


> Another member in this forum Zizy86 told it is required..


His case is different as he did a diploma and got direct admission into 2nd year of degree. No need to get confused for your case. Indian applicants do not require 10th/12th documents for evaluation by WES.

Just refer WES website link for India below:

World Education Services - Required Documents

Below is what is mentioned about secondary education

SECONDARY EDUCATION
If you have completed one or more years of post-secondary study, you do not need to submit any secondary school documents with your application.


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

My degree is also lateral entry to 3rd semester because i did diploma in NIIT.

KSOU had lateral entry to those who did 2 year Diploma from NIIT

In this case should i get my NIIT certificate attested too? But NIIT is just a private instution and not a university of any kind

and my PUC as i said they can't attest


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

My degree attestation got delayed by another week.

They say they have to check all old ledgers so it will take time


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

Thanks folks, 

But in a nut shell

With Transcripts I have to include -

1) Passport Copy Front and Back
2) Degree Copy - Without any Attestation ?
3) PDF copy of the WES Payment
4) Transcripts Sealed envelope
5) All these included in a A4 size Envelope with address of World Education Services-Canada
45 Charles Street East, Suite 700
Toronto, ON
Canada M4Y 1S2

Can you please validate and let me know, I can send it asap 

Cheers
Yash


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

yashdeepsingh said:


> Thanks folks,
> 
> But in a nut shell
> 
> ...


Please find response inline.


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

sssagi said:


> Please find response inline.


Thanks a Lot SSaagi !


----------



## b4c (Jun 16, 2014)

@sssagi 
4) Transcripts Sealed envelope Yes, it should be a sealed and signed university envelope. -- Do we need to include university verified transcripts or marksheets. ?


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

Thanks Guys 

I have sent it to WES via Fedex yesterday. Written Ref no on the Envelope, Included the Passport Coloured copy with original Marksheets Xerox, Transcripts with Signed and sealed envelope, Bechelor Degree photocopy and last but not the least Print of the Reciept generated after Paying 300 $ to WES. 

To make it Systematic I have written a covering letter with Index mentioning what I am attaching. 

Fingers crossed now lets see the result.

Regds
Yash


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Hi All,

When i am registering in WES i get below option for delivery....please let me know which is recommended


Shipping Options*
Your report is sent to you by regular postal mail unless another option is specified. We strongly encourage applicants to request international courier service for destinations outside of Canada, as this is the only method that ensures prompt delivery.

Standard	Track Your Order
Standard Mail via Canada Post (CDN. $0) International Courier (CDN. $85) * (UPS or TNT based on country)


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

and in next page i get below 


Please review your application. To modify your order, use the tabs above or the BACK button below.
Fee Summary (all currency in Canadian Dollars)

FSWP Credential Assessment Package	$180.00
(Includes two assessment reports and electronic storage of your report and verified transcripts for future use)
______
Sub Total:	$180.00
13% Harmonized Sales Tax (HST):	$23.40
Total Cost:	$203.40
Select Payment Option Credit Card Cheque/Money Order



My total cost comes to $203.40 but in the above post yashdeepsingh says $300...so i just want to know if i am wrong


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

fromblr said:


> and in next page i get below
> 
> 
> Please review your application. To modify your order, use the tabs above or the BACK button below.
> ...




This is what my WES payment look like:-


Service Qty Fee Amount
International Express 1 $85.00 $85.00
FSWP Credential Assessment Package 1 $180.00 $180.00
Harmonized Sales Tax (HST) 1 $34.45 $34.45
Total Amount $299.45
Payment $299.45
Balance Due $0.00


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

fromblr said:


> and in next page i get below
> 
> 
> Please review your application. To modify your order, use the tabs above or the BACK button below.
> ...


Buddy, you have not opted for International Courier ($85) option. Once you add it, your cost will escalate to $300. 
Standard mail is not advised as it it may possibly delay your application by many months.


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

ok now i got it...thanks for quick reply


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

so now i will get a reference number after this right ?


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Finally i received my degree marks card attested in a sealed envelope today.

There is a seal on the envelope and all 4 sides closed by cello tape...hope that is good enough. Seal is just on the front part like any other post.

University guys agreed to hand it over to me...and i am going to courier it in a day or two.

Please let me know if you have any piece of advice..

Thanks in advance


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

Folks,

My parcel has been recieved by WES, i am in process of now colating all the necessary docs. 

My one question is now, i have given IELTS 3 times below are the scores-
L - 7, R - 6.5 , W - 7, S - 7.5
L - 7.5 R - 7.5 W- 6, S - 6.5
L - 8, R - 6, W- 7, S- 7.5

Can I attach 1st Test results to my application ? Can i score max in first test with 24 points ? Or i have to attach my latest score only ?

Let me know please ?

Regds
Yash


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Please check the attachment and let me know if this is the kind of sealed envelop they(WES) are looking for?

I will insert this in another envelope and also keep a copy of Degree copy without attestation

And i will also mention reference on a plain paper.


Kindly let me know if all the above are fine to courier

Thanks in Advance


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

fromblr said:


> Please check the attachment and let me know if this is the kind of sealed envelop they(WES) are looking for?
> 
> I will insert this in another envelope and also keep a copy of Degree copy without attestation
> 
> ...


Thats perfect from my side,my university do not provide the envelopes, hence i have just taken the seal on the envelope and pasted it with a cross seal.

Yours is perfect...


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Thanks very much for quick response


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

yashdeepsingh said:


> Folks,
> 
> My parcel has been recieved by WES, i am in process of now colating all the necessary docs.
> 
> ...


You can use any result as long as it is valid i.e. results issued <2 years from date of application.

Refer the link below for claiming points for IELTS
http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/immigrate/skilled/language-testing.asp


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Hi All,

Today i couriered my attested transcripts to WES, keeping fingers crossed.

Thanks for all the help


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

FedEx website says my courier is delivered

But when i login to WES it says status as waiting for documents 

Also it says

ADVISORY FROM WES

Please be advised that due to extremely high volume for FSWP, credential assessments are now estimated to take 20 business days from the time of receipt and acceptance of all required documents and payment.

We are making every effort to complete reports as quickly as possible. We apologize in advance for any inconvenience but thank you for your patience.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

fromblr said:


> FedEx website says my courier is delivered
> 
> But when i login to WES it says status as waiting for documents
> 
> ...


It usually takes 2-3 working days to see the update status as "Documents received".


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

ok...so sometime next week i can see the status changed


----------



## johnchacko (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi,

I am Electronics & communication Engineer, on July14 I submitted my application for FSW - Electrical and Electronics Category. Can anyone tell me , how long it will take to whether Iam listed in the PR Que process..

Regards
John


----------



## apandey (May 28, 2014)

It is mandatory to add the "Academic Records Request Form" (available in WES website) also in the Envelope along with the transcripts.
Can I forward my transcript envelope to WES without this form?


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

apandey said:


> It is mandatory to add the "Academic Records Request Form" (available in WES website) also in the Envelope along with the transcripts.
> Can I forward my transcript envelope to WES without this form?


I have added the Request form, getting that form filled by you or university is pretty much easy. I have not read anywhere that form is mandatory. but it would be better to add that form


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

WES website says my documents received. waiting for results


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

johnchacko said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am Electronics & communication Engineer, on July14 I submitted my application for FSW - Electrical and Electronics Category. Can anyone tell me , how long it will take to whether Iam listed in the PR Que process..
> 
> ...


Currently, CIC is working on applications received on 20th May. You'll need to wait for atleast 2-3 months.


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

sssagi said:


> Currently, CIC is working on applications received on 20th May. You'll need to wait for atleast 2-3 months.


True,

My docs r accepted though, i am procuring the JD's from my ex companies , its taking time . So once it will be ready i will file the application ! 

Cheers
Yash


----------



## b4c (Jun 16, 2014)

sssagi said:


> Currently, CIC is working on applications received on 20th May. You'll need to wait for atleast 2-3 months.


How you know that ?


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

i got below email from WES
*******************************************
This is to advise you that WES has received all the documents required to prepare your evaluation report. The report is presently scheduled for completion on 09/29/2014.

Please be advised that due to high volume there may be delays in processing some orders. Please allow for additional days to receive your report We apologize for any inconvenience.
At this time, you also have the option to add recipients, purchase additional copies or upgrade your delivery choices. Please make any update(s) immediately to ensure processing with this order.
To track the status of your report, please visit My Account.
****************************************************************


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

While i was going through forms...i got a question

I have got experience letters from my employers- that is with my roles and responsibilities , number of hours per week etc, but none of them agreed to put my salary on letter....but i have original salary slips or bank statements to prove my salary.

Will that be OK?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

b4c said:


> How you know that ?


From here:
FSW 2014 Applicants Timeline- Lets Network Here.


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

fromblr said:


> While i was going through forms...i got a question
> 
> I have got experience letters from my employers- that is with my roles and responsibilities , number of hours per week etc, but none of them agreed to put my salary on letter....but i have original salary slips or bank statements to prove my salary.
> 
> Will that be OK?




Salary slips,Offer letters, appointment letters will do the job for you. I have prepared my file with on similar grounds.

-Zizy


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Thanks Zizy


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Hi All,

Yesterday i got e-mail from WES that my report is completed.... and it says as below

Canadian Equivalency Summary - Bachelor's degree (3 years)

Does this mean that it get 21 points for Education ?

I have attached copy of my eval reports , Please check and confirm.


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

As per what i read in CIC website i should send Police Verification Certificate(PCC) along with my initial application

I booked an appointment with passport office in bangalore for PCC but unfortunately appointment is for next month 27th that is november..it is delaying my application for another 1 month.

Any one know if there is a tatkal for PCC.

Also please let me know if i need to do medicals with this...or is at the later stage after sending application.


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

fromblr said:


> As per what i read in CIC website i should send Police Verification Certificate(PCC) along with my initial application
> 
> I booked an appointment with passport office in bangalore for PCC but unfortunately appointment is for next month 27th that is november..it is delaying my application for another 1 month.
> 
> ...





Hi Fromblr,

You can send your PCC later on when the same requested by VO. Don't delay you application as FSW quota is filling quite fast. If you read instruction clearly on CIC site you can see, PCC can be send later on as well. 

You need to go for medicals once its requested by VO.

Thanks,
Zizy


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Hi Zizy,

Thanks for reply...
today morning i went to passport office and they agreed to give it today and after waiting till evening...i got PCC finally.

I did it only for me because i am planning for visa only for me at this point of time.. i assume i can do PCC for family at later point of time.

So as you told medicals i will do at later point of time when requested.

what is VO..is it visa officer?

I think i have all the documents ready ..i want to apply in day or two, if not by this friday max..if nothing goes wrong...

Thanks Again.


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

fromblr said:


> Hi Zizy,
> 
> Thanks for reply...
> today morning i went to passport office and they agreed to give it today and after waiting till evening...i got PCC finally.
> ...



Thanks great news. I have to go for my PCC as well i am not sure how to process the same. I got to know that if you are married then you need to get your spouse name imprinted on passport is that true? really worried for PCC.

Please share your experience.

Thanks,
Zizy


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

I recall now they asked for spouse name..i anyway had it on passport.

But i am not sure if that is mandatory...just try calling the call centre...i found call centre guys are not well informed...they misguided me yesterday.

I did it from bangalore passport office...where r u trying to get it done ?


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

fromblr said:


> I recall now they asked for spouse name..i anyway had it on passport.
> 
> But i am not sure if that is mandatory...just try calling the call centre...i found call centre guys are not well informed...they misguided me yesterday.
> 
> I did it from bangalore passport office...where r u trying to get it done ?




I am in a fix here 
My passport is bearing address of my native place punjab and i m living in noida and my wife is having passport bearing her native address of ghaziabad. I renewed my passport last year but i wasnt married at that time thats why on my passport i dont have spouse name. 

Similar condition my wife got her passport 4 years back and she is also not having my name on passport.

Another thing should i apply for PCC from punjab or noida.I wonder what can be the solution.


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

As far as i know...address change will not take more than 20 days, at same time you can endorse your wife name...

Just make sure you have all relevant address proof and marriage certificate..

I was in similar situation ...i got it done 5 months back

PCC you apply from noida or punjab doesn't matter..it is just a seal on your passport and a letter stating they are not aware of any criminal activity from so & so


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

fromblr said:


> As far as i know...address change will not take more than 20 days, at same time you can endorse your wife name...
> 
> Just make sure you have all relevant address proof and marriage certificate..
> 
> ...





Zizy86 said:


> I am in a fix here
> My passport is bearing address of my native place punjab and i m living in noida and my wife is having passport bearing her native address of ghaziabad. I renewed my passport last year but i wasnt married at that time thats why on my passport i dont have spouse name.
> 
> Similar condition my wife got her passport 4 years back and she is also not having my name on passport.
> ...


The workaround for this situation being used by many people is to apply PCC as single for both you and your wife if you don't have spouse name endorsed. Anyways PCC does not mention your marital status so you can try this option. You can check the Australia forum where many folks had to resort to this since getting a new passport done would have taken a long time.

For the other query raised by you, ideally you should get it from your current place of residence with the local address proof for both you and your wife.

In case of any other questions, you can refer the Aus sub-forum specific PCC threads.


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Hi All,

I am filling the application now....In generic application form canada IMM 0008 , question #4... it asks for Immigration office requested for processing this application...any idea what should i put there?


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

I just filled Sydney, Nova Scotia (Canada)

FYI...i am applying form bangalore.......


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

My kid is 2.6 yrd old....donot have passport...should that matter ?
but has aadhar card


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

fromblr said:


> As far as i know...address change will not take more than 20 days, at same time you can endorse your wife name...
> 
> Just make sure you have all relevant address proof and marriage certificate..
> 
> ...


Hey Fromblr,

I called PSK customer care and they said no need of passport with spouse names on it. But i have read about them and according to many fellow expats it seems like customer care ppl are least experienced one. So will have to go to PSK office and check personally.

Thanks,
Zizy


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

A visit will solve all your queries....as i told call centre guy misguided me...i wasted my time taking to them


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Just a thought - if a new thread should be opened with heading - filling the form.....the heading of this thread says points query?

with this heading many will not even read the message forget answering.....

please post your suggestions/opinions....


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

fromblr said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just a thought - if a new thread should be opened with heading - filling the form.....the heading of this thread says points query?
> 
> ...


You are right a new thread should be there for PCC information needed for canada.

Thanks
Zizy


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

ok i am starting one for filling forms....


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

fromblr said:


> My kid is 2.6 yrd old....donot have passport...should that matter ?
> but has aadhar card


Aadhar card has no meaning for CIC. Passport is mandatorily required unless you are mentioning that your dependents won't accompany you.

If you get PER then you can also change this information later also by reaching out the Visa office.





fromblr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am filling the application now....In generic application form canada IMM 0008 , question #4... it asks for Immigration office requested for processing this application...any idea what should i put there?


Applicants based in Indian need to mention New Delhi Visa office. Even if you wrote something else by mistake, they would still be sending it to New Delhi.


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

thanks sssagi

I have mentioned that dependents won't accompany me...so it should be fine isn't it ?


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

I have sent the packet today. Now wait started. 

Cheers


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

If you have your spouse's name on your passport or vice versa, It doesnt take more than 10 days to get your kid's passport. I applied it recently and got it on the 8th day from applying.


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

chakradhard said:


> If you have your spouse's name on your passport or vice versa, It doesnt take more than 10 days to get your kid's passport. I applied it recently and got it on the 8th day from applying.


That is great news...i will probably take an appointment next week


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

yashdeepsingh said:


> I have sent the packet today. Now wait started.
> 
> Cheers


Wish you good luck


----------



## imagine (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi Guys

My bro missed to send a document.. Is there any way out???
Do we need to courier again to the canadian embassy??? or we can send a seperate courier.. Can anyone guide?

The below mentioned signature is for australia


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

nancyk said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> My bro missed to send a document.. Is there any way out???
> Do we need to courier again to the canadian embassy??? or we can send a seperate courier.. Can anyone guide?
> ...


I believe you have not reached the CC/DD charge stage so your application is at CIC Nova Scotia, Canada and not the Embassy.

You can send a new letter to CIC on the lines of the below mail template used successfully by a user on another forum to get his credit card payment form updated. Also, do send email of the same thing as subject marked with "Urgent"

____________________________________________________________

To

Citizenship and Immigration Canada
Federal Skilled Worker
NOC Category
Primary NOC 2011 Code: xxxx
49 Dorchester Street
Sydney, NS
B1P 5Z2
Canada

Sir/Madam

Subject: Fee Payment for Federal Skilled Worker, NOC Category, Primary NOC 2011 Code: XXXX (UCI XXXXXXXX)

This is with reference to my Immigration application under the Federal Skilled Worker program, NOC Category, Primary NOC 2011 Code: XXXX dated 20-May-2014 vide UCI number XXXXXXXX. Along with my aforesaid Immigration application, I had included Fee Payment Form for payment of CAD 1,100 towards application for Permanent Residence. My credit card details that were furnished in the aforesaid Fee payment form have been compromised and hence, the issuing bank (i.e. Bank of America) has blocked my aforesaid credit card and issued a new credit card. 
*(You can express regret missing the forms and mention some reason)*

Hence, I am enclosing a fresh Fee Payment Form dated 31-May-2014 furnishing my new credit card details for payment of CAD 1,100 towards the fee for my Permanent Residence application under the Federal Skilled Worker program vide UCI number XXXXXXXX.

Regret the inconvenience.

Thanking you.

Yours truly,


Name
Address
Passport No.
Date of birth
Date of receipt of appln
Airway Bill no. of previous package.



Enclosures:
1) Fee Payment Form – Application for Permanent Residence (IMM 5620) dated 31-May-2014
2) Barcode pages of Generic Application Form for Canada (IMM 0008) dated 24-May-2014"

I would recommend to include following info also in your letter:
Passport #, DoB, when & who received your original application package.
___________________________________________________________


There is no 100% surety that this will work but there is a high probability that it will since it has worked for many people this year.


----------



## imagine (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks a lot for your help!! Wasnt sure which forum is active so posted on few more!!!!





sssagi said:


> I believe you have not reached the CC/DD charge stage so your application is at CIC Nova Scotia, Canada and not the Embassy.
> 
> You can send a new letter to CIC on the lines of the below mail template used successfully by a user on another forum to get his credit card payment form updated. Also, do send email of the same thing as subject marked with "Urgent"
> 
> ...


----------



## imagine (Jun 2, 2014)

He has sent the documents yesterday to this address only and he has not got any UCI number..
He is at the first stage of the process.. He has got his qualification assessed from CIC..

Can you tell me when do we get this UCI number?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

nancyk said:


> He has sent the documents yesterday to this address only and he has not got any UCI number..
> He is at the first stage of the process.. He has got his qualification assessed from CIC..
> 
> Can you tell me when do we get this UCI number?


That is sent by CIC when one attains a Positive Eligibility Review(PER) or Negative Eligibility Review(NER) or application returned due to CAP full etc.
PER is attained post fee charge stage.


----------



## imagine (Jun 2, 2014)

As the document is missing they wont give PER for the application... What will we do in that case??


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

nancyk said:


> As the document is missing they wont give PER for the application... What will we do in that case??


This is what we discussed above. 
Send the letter in above template to CIC asap and there is a good chance they'll add it to your existing application before it comes up for scrutiny.


----------



## imagine (Jun 2, 2014)

ok thanks a lot.. jus wanted to confirm as UCI was mentioned in the letter you gave!!!  
Primary NOC 2011 Code: XXXX (UCI XXXXXXXX)


----------



## b4c (Jun 16, 2014)

Hello Folks,

I received WES qualification assessment and IELTS results, now for CIC application which documents are required ?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

b4c said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I received WES qualification assessment and IELTS results, now for CIC application which documents are required ?


What does the GoC website say is required????????


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

b4c said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I received WES qualification assessment and IELTS results, now for CIC application which documents are required ?


you can find list of documents in form IMM5612E

Please go thro' below link

Guide 7000 - Application for Permanent Residence: Federal Skilled Worker Class


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Guys any idea why CIC is not updating CAP information from last couple of weeks ?


----------



## apandey (May 28, 2014)

Can I know, what document I submit to CIC to show Bank Statement? Also, how much time this amount should be in my account i.e. Before applying to CIC and after applying to CIC?


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

apandey said:


> Can I know, what document I submit to CIC to show Bank Statement? Also, how much time this amount should be in my account i.e. Before applying to CIC and after applying to CIC?




Fixed Deposit proof(certificate) or Saving Account ....better to keep this amount in your account till the process is completed...

Basically it is the money which you need to use to support yourself if you land in canada


----------



## apandey (May 28, 2014)

Thanks for ur reply.
After is OK.
Can I know *Before* applying to CIC how many days this amount should be in my account.


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

local Visa Office will most probably request you to submit bank statements for the past 4-6 months. Any large amount coming to your account or going out will create doubts

A lot depends on Visa Office and the assigned visa officer, and can vary from one to another about how much they scrutinize your application.


----------



## apandey (May 28, 2014)

Thanks fromblr.


----------

